# 3M Micropore tape + super glue is good for cuts



## refcast (Dec 14, 2021)

3M Micropore tape + super glue is good for cuts

The tape helps the cut from splaying apart again, and prevents the glue from cracking. The tape is very comfortable and thin


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Dec 14, 2021)

weakling just burn your cuts closed


----------

